# Treats/rewards for good behaviour



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

When I get my new puppy I want to be able to reward him for good behaviour, but do I buy bags of treats? Which are good. Or use his normal food?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I used to give poppy her normal food but out of her daily allowance.
Beware beware these poos are crafty little devils and learn very quickly.
I used to reward poppy when she did her wee outside but she soon learnt to do half a wee have a treat then go back out and do the rest. Then look for another treat which she didn't get.
Good luck x


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I personally use Thrive 100 % chicken strips. They are expensive but last ages as I cut them up into small pieces!( Amazon sell 500 g tubes) I sometimes give Milly a whole one which prior to her adult teeth coming in would take at least 5 mins to eat. Now it's about 1 min!!

also I sometimes give chunks of cheese, bits of roast chicken, Apple slices and her kibble ( from daily allowance)!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think as a tiny pup just use the kibble, many treats can upset a delicate tum. As she gets older, the smellier the better - fish based are good to cut through the other stimuli and get attention and we used fresh chicken in tiny bits because we needed to feed so much to get through a whole hour (she was like a child in a sweatshop being in a room full of dogs, people and treats  So her concentration factor was less than zero at times!).


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry, I meant child in a *sweetshop*


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

home made treats are good. These ones are wholemeal flour, oats, sweet potato and carrot and some are peanut butter. I also make a similar recipe with puréed chicken livers mixed in. Jasper loves then and I know what's in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love homemade treats and experimenting with recipes.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me too, these ones are for my daughters stall at the Christmas fair. We've been making them all evening. Jasper has been going crazy for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

When they are very young, they have very sensitive tums so I would use their normal kibble while they settle in. I progressed onto smoked sausage but up really tiny and sometimes a little bit of cheese (bad belly if too much!) I now use old mauds kitchen 80% fish treats from the dog barn near me and they are just white fish with sweet potato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This one is open for debate I think.....
I used kibble at first - but when Ralph was in puppy class with so much stimulation, excitement, smells, people, other playful puppies etc kibble was so boring .....
To hold his attention high value smelly tasty treats worked best, cheese. Chicken, small chopped up hot dog sausages, dried liver, training treats /coachies etc. This gave better results - but only in small short doses - as previously said, puppies tummies can be sensitive x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I gave all sorts of things, just in tiny amounts.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Kibble has never gotten jasper's attention. In puppy class I took home make liver cake, he used to be happy with little bits I crumbled off. A small 2cm square would last ages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

